# flounder rig questions



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I just picked up a john boat and I'm setting it up for gigging. I've never done it but ut seems like a blast. Is it better to have the lights above or below the surface? Am I better off with a trolling motor or push pole? If the answer is trolling motor do I mount it on the bow or transom? I'll always have another person so either is an option. I'm not going to get a generator for now so what are the best, inexpensive, battery powered light option? I have two large green hydoglows for sword fishing and it seems like i could rig them horizontally above or below the surface. Any body ever try this? I appreciate the feed back and any other additional help!

Ben


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I am new to the whole thing as well but I will let you know what I have found. I used the starfire setup for awhile those are the ones you can buy at academy for underwater use and they work okay and lasted on my batteries fine for 10 hours and that was 2 of them I also have a 24 volt bow mount troller so I have 2 batteries where I hook the lights up. 

I recently purchased this 50 watt led floodlight off fleabay and it is the bomb after one outing the difference is night and day much easier to see for me, did'nt see any flounder but did mangage to get bout 30 mullet with the net. With the setup I have it holds the light out over the water facing down hardly any glare. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

It is your own preference. I have never used under water lights, I started with halogen lights then used HPS lights. Both light setups were 120 volts and used a generator. I just bought some LED lights for my jeep and believe I'm going to use the same on my next flounder rig. I started polling then a trolling motor. You can cover a lot more ground using a trolling motor but it also ads weight and money to the rig.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

How much for the LED set up fluke?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

100 bucks for the light shipped. I think I will get one more.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I run above water lights and I love them. But if the wind is blowing you get shadows from the wind ripple that make it hard to see. Underwater lights no shadows. You don't get as much light coverage with underwater lights. I've run both styles over the years and prefer abovewater lights.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Things have come a long wat in 15 yrs, lol. I use to use 3/4" pvc; pie pans, light socket with a long wire and gator clips on it. 12v bulb and vasaline! Tie it on how ever and pole along with the gig!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If you tried to set-up the hydroglows you would have to rig it up some way to reflect all the light down and forward. You don't want any light back in your face. If you try let us know. Curious how the green light would work out. You don't need a trolling motor. Don't need that extra person either. JMO


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

fishinglightsetc.com LED's came with the 'green' tube adaptor (not sure if its the same as yours) but the LEDs regular (white light) were by far sharper (underwater) than the green light imo. I used them on pvc set up clamped to the boat, but also use them to wade on certain areas when needed. Try sealark's (member here) lights.... they work great as well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> fishinglightsetc.com


Yea that was my 2nd lights that I put on my boat. They are laying around here somewhere. 1st time out, one leaked and went out. That's when I moved to a generator. Then there was 3 more changes after that + 1 boat build / change.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I like a submersible pole light and I build my own for around $30. Home Depot has an exterior spot light fixture on their isle with the various conduit fittings (I think it's made by Taymac). It kinda looks like half of an ostrich egg, from the side, and once you remove the adjustable connector, it has a 3/4" male nipple that comes off at a great angle. Get a 3/4" female adapter fitting and a 1" round 8' aluminum pole. unscrew the lens, remove and disguard the rubber seal and diffuser, silicone the lens to the inside of the cap and let dry, remove the ground wire and bulb from the fixture, replace the base with a 12 volt base or carefully spread the pins of the bulb wide enough to use the 120 volt socket, insert bulb, reflector, and screw on lid, seal crack between cap and housing, and lens to outside of cap with clear silicone, apply some silicone to the threads of the male nipple on the housing and screw adapter hand tight up close to the housing, silicone gap between housing and end of adapter. Drill an oversized hole for the wire to enter the pole about 4' from one end, insert wire through hole and out one end, mark wire at hole, pull wire out the end and make a knot leaving a little slack that will project from the end. Make connections, attach the pole to adapter with rivets at third points, silicone gap at pole to adapter joint, silicone all the way around wire entering oversized hole and allow to set, once set bend wire in a loop down towards fixture and zip tie to pole, silicone the hole in the end of the pole and you're ready.
I like a simple trolling motor mounted to the transom, and I run a foot switch to the bow to controll the motor. Then I use my gig to steer.


----------

